# Originals: Cinematic Soft Piano — Available Now!



## Spitfire Team (Jul 30, 2020)

Introducing the next release in our Originals series: Cinematic Soft Piano! The world’s most popular piano plug-in, LABS Soft Piano, reborn and re-recorded at AIR Studios for a widescreen sound, with ultimate detail and expression. Just £29 / 29€ / $29

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals


----------



## mcalis (Jul 30, 2020)

Ah, my first love, we meet again.

Now, either I've missed a ton of relentless teasing, or this marks a happy change in the marketing? If it's the latter, then thank you, sincerely.


----------



## christianhenson (Jul 30, 2020)

You're gonna hate our next marketing campaign!


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 30, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> You're gonna hate our next marketing campaign!


Just keep on doing what you are doing.... it is working great for me.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 30, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> You're gonna hate our next marketing campaign!


As usual!


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 30, 2020)

No way I will pull the trigger for it without an intro price


----------



## Luka (Jul 30, 2020)

MusicStudent said:


> Just keep on doing what you are doing.... it is working great for me.


A little too great for my wallet indeed…


----------



## tomosane (Jul 30, 2020)

Slightly surprised that this is an "Originals" release. Maybe a full-fledged version with all the mics later on?

Still pretty happy with the Kontakt version of the Gwilym Simcock piano myself...


----------



## rottoy (Jul 30, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> You're gonna hate our next marketing campaign!


(Playful teasing)


----------



## Simeon (Jul 30, 2020)

Had fun playing through this just now live; here is the replay.
The beauty and spaciousness of AIR Studios is imprinted all over this. 
I am thinking that this is only a chapter in Spitfire's Felt Piano story.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jul 30, 2020)

Super review. You really put the little piano thru its paces. While much sounded super, that pad sound and the "mechanical" sounds did not work for me. Did it seem to me that you were doing all you could to eliminate these strange sounds? A bit concerning even with a $29 price point.


----------



## Simeon (Jul 30, 2020)

MusicStudent said:


> Super review. You really put the little piano thru its paces. While much sounded super, that pad sound and the "mechanical" sounds did not work for me. Did it seem to me that you were doing all you could to eliminate these strange sounds? A bit concerning even with a $29 price point.




I think the noises did get in the way a little, but finding what works with the mic positions and tightening, etc. I was able to navigate somewhat. 
Remember the library had been in my system about a good hour or two so you were seeing me discover this for the first time 🤓and that can feel overwhelming at time but also exhilarating.
Thanks so much for watching and the kind support. Lots more ahead.


----------



## thereus (Jul 30, 2020)

It's gorgeous. There is a bit of a sense of what might have been. It's not got a responsive feel, but it sounds delicious. The product's abandoned greater scope is a loss. It could have more control/layers etc. It could have more a full set of mics. That would have made it a product worth much more. As it is though, it's an extraordinarily beautiful sound for a steal. HZP it is not...


----------



## thereus (Jul 30, 2020)

I hope the next thing is a proper Big / Jazz / Swing Band or better still an orqestra tipica. How awesome would that sound in the hall? I would really like to hear a piano and a full set of percussion in the studio, though, too.


----------



## motomotomoto (Aug 1, 2020)

For those of us who already have soft piano from LABS, is this considerably different enough to warrant using up more HD space?


----------



## MusicStudent (Aug 1, 2020)

Maybe this will help. Yes, I had the free labs version and this immediately sounded sweeter (to my untrained ears) with more flexibility. And the new Cinematic is just under 2 GB

The question maybe between the two Originals offering. Here is what SpitFire is saying...

Originals Felt Piano has a closer, more delicate sound, with three close signals (Condenser, Ribbon and Hammers). It was recorded on the dry stage at Spitfire Studios, performed by jazz legend and Mercury Prize nominee Gwilym Simcock. It features 10 presets, from close to synth-like, plus ADSR and sustain pedal level control.

Cinematic Soft Piano was recorded at Lyndhurst Hall, AIR Studios, performed by Spitfire Audio co-founder and composer Christian Henson. It also provides a Close signal for a more intimate sound, while the Mix signal goes all the way up to a reverberant, widescreen sound.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 2, 2020)

2 felt pianos from Spitfire Audio...


----------



## BassClef (Aug 2, 2020)

Not for me... seems like... If you have Native Instruments Noire... all of these sounds are available and with vastly more control. But certainly can't complain about the price!


----------



## christianhenson (Aug 3, 2020)

...and if you were wondering how I made the pad signal:


----------



## mopasiqaxa (Aug 3, 2020)

tomosane said:


> Slightly surprised that this is an "Originals" release. Maybe a full-fledged version with all the mics later on?
> 
> Still pretty happy with the Kontakt version of the Gwilym Simcock piano myself...



Just keep on doing what you are doing.... it is working great for me. Tutuapp 9Apps ShowBox


----------



## Stringtree (Aug 6, 2020)

Och aye, I hav'nae got the brass the noo but tomorrow ye'll be mine. 

I love the natural hall reverb. This is sooo gonna meet Tundra.


----------



## AlisonW (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah, it's nice and probably worth buying, but £29 > 29€ >> $29


----------



## proxima (Aug 9, 2020)

Just got this and wondering if I'm going nuts - C above middle C has some pretty distracting noise with the pedal down and the expression up. I've turned down pedal and hammer volume completely. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 25, 2020)

proxima said:


> Just got this and wondering if I'm going nuts - C above middle C has some pretty distracting noise with the pedal down and the expression up. I've turned down pedal and hammer volume completely. Can anyone confirm?



I am also finding some noises in one round robin sample on the F and also the G above middle C, even with the pedal and hammer volumes down. @SpitfireSupport Is this on your radar?


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 25, 2020)

AlisonW said:


> Yeah, it's nice and probably worth buying, but £29 > 29€ >> $29


I also noticed that, but since I am paying in $ I thought best not to mention it.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I am also finding some noises in one round robin sample on the F and also the G above middle C, even with the pedal and hammer volumes down. @SpitfireSupport Is this on your radar?



We wanted to keep it real so there are all sorts of lovely noises in there, the piano is now very old and very well played and full of bumps and squeaks.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 25, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> We wanted to keep it real so there are all sorts of lovely noises in there, the piano is now very old and very well played and full of bumps and squeaks.



That’s a fair goal - just wish the product page indicated it was a bit of a character piano in that sense or the plug-in had a way to freeze round robins (or maybe it only shows in certain velocity layers?). Sometimes you want a piano without the extra noises


----------



## Alex C (Sep 26, 2020)

I know what you're saying, mechanical noises can be bothersome with repetitive patterns.


----------



## gcorcella (Jul 16, 2022)

I know it's an old discussion but we released a review of the Cinematic Soft Piano. Maybe this could be of interest to someone


----------

